# Reputable APBT breeders in Socal? not bully-types



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys I dont know if i'm in the right area, but i've been combing many breeder websites of apbt's, im not into bully's. Does anyone know off the top of their head a reputable breeder or two for true apbt's that I can look into? Maybe you guys know some that i might have missed.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

..........................


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am from Norcal and I would personally go outside of CA....I don't care for most of whats coming out of CA.

Nevada Kennels has nice dogs, and a fabulous litter just born. Janice is a great person to deal with.
Nevada Kennels APBT's and SBT's

I went to NM to get my most recent addition and am receiving her sister as well .

There are upcoming ADBA shows in SoCal that you could look there for some good people.

Most of the UKC breeders here are producing larger dogs.

On my links page there are some breeders I like if you decide to maybe purchase from out of state.
Links

By wanting "real" APBTS are you talking Gamebred ADBA dogs or just UKC dogs that are not bully?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> I'm not too sure about this kennel, but I have come across it a few times and they're in CA.
> 
> Welcome to Kadillac Kennels, Vallejo CA | American Pit Bull Terriers
> 
> Anyone have any info on this one?


They lOok like amstaffs to me.Pretty dogs tho


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

whats your goal with this potential acquisition?
show, pull, agility,..or game bred real McCoy 
apbt?

also, if it's the ladder, i would suggest maybe
another breed, as it's not a dog for a novice dog owner
and all that implies. if you dive in the deep end, be sure
you can swim 1st.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry but I must have missed your intro. Have you had APBT before? Also Paddy just asked what do you plan on doing with this dog? If you are looking for a pet have you tried petfinders. Lots of great dogs in shelters just waiting for a loving home.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

imo A Heart Of Stone Kennels - A Heart Of Stone Kennels has some nice dogs you should check them out


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

there is more bulldogs in cali than what you think,but they dont advertise or have websites.i got my dog shipped from texas.if cant find what you want localy.find one in a other state and get it shipped. i dont know what type of experience you have. but i dont recommend a gamebred type dog to a beginner.ukc style dog or maybe an amstaff.might be more suitable depending on your experience. good luck in your search..


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I am from Norcal and I would personally go outside of CA....I don't care for most of whats coming out of CA.
> 
> Nevada Kennels has nice dogs, and a fabulous litter just born. Janice is a great person to deal with.
> Nevada Kennels APBT's and SBT's
> ...


sorry for the late response, i am referring to ukc dogs that are not bully. To answer the other questions here, I was looking for a family pet, who knows maybe even for show if i become interested


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know any UKC breeder here in SoCal. I would recomend going to the UKC show coming up here in SoCal and talking with the people at theshowing. I'm sure someone there could help you out. Plus your'll get a chance to checkout different bloodlines.

Here's the info on the Claremont Show comming up on Feb. 26st.

CALIFORNIA
AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER CLUB OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA
CLAREMONT (O) CONF JS
Due to double booking by hotel, event date changed
Feb 26; S1 Judy Jones (replacing Andrew Mills) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Feb 26; S2 Jim Jones (replacing Lynn Poston) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Feb 27; S1 Patricia Johnson (replacing Olen Nichols) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Feb 27; S2 Lynn Poston (replacing Lynn Martin) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $20 received by February 23, 2011
Hotel Claremont 840 Indian Hill Blvd 91711 (909) 621-4831; Budget Accommodation Melbourne Hostel & Backpackers - Cheap Accommodation at Hotel Claremont Guesthouse, South Yarra, Melbourne, Australia. from 10 Fwy take Indian Hill Blvd exit and head south at first light turn left into Hotel Parking lot show site is next to tennis courts.
Chairperson: Barbara Marin
Event Secretary: Sergio Marin, 7858 Paisley Ave, Hesperia CA 92345 (760) 244-3173 [email protected]


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

Home - WATCHDOG/TNT BLOOD AT ITS FINEST he have some really good ukc dogs an wp dogs but he is in Tennessee


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheryl has great dogs that make great pets, working, or show dogs. They do well in ADBA and UKC. She is in Washington but I know she will be breeding a bitch down in CA in the next 2 months. I have a daughter from the bitch she is breeding and I lover her as a pet and she is a great show/working dog. She has done very well at the ADBA shows she has gone to and the last UKC show she won best female and is one show away from her UKC CH. They have enough drive to be manageable  but not over the top like some of the gamebred dogs. 
I know she just bred 2 dogs and one I might end up getting a puppy off of, she does conformation and dock diving with her dogs and just this past weekend ended up taking 1st and 2nd over all at the dock diving competition.

CARAGAN KENNEL Pit Bulls specializing in Red Nose & Black* American Pit Bull Terrier breeders

She also just bred Passion to Enforcer and OMG those pups are going to be great I can't wait to see them. I think we might end up with one of those pups. Here is what she has now, oh yeah she has a few pups left from the last breeding and they are super cute and will be nice show dogs.
http://caragankennel.com/for_sale.html


----------

